# Anton-Leidinger-Höhenweg



## naptune (6. Juli 2004)

Hi,
kennt von euch jemand diesen Weg von Nürnberg nach Amberg?
Wo geht der eigentlich in Nürnberg los?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Beschreibung für mich.

Ist das eher ein Trekkingbikeweg oder sind da auch ein paar Highlights/Trails dabei?

Fragen über Fragen....

THX


----------



## TortureKing (6. Juli 2004)

der / das würde mich auch mal interessieren ..... bin nur einmal ab Tiergarten ein kleines Stückchen (bis Brunn) gefahren .... da waren aber auch kleinere Trailmöglichkeiten dabei und Wurzelei sowieso ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> der / das würde mich auch mal interessieren ..... bin nur einmal ab Tiergarten ein kleines Stückchen (bis Brunn) gefahren .... da waren aber auch kleinere Trailmöglichkeiten dabei und Wurzelei sowieso ....



bin Ihn vor Jahren mal von Amberg bis Nürnberg gefahren (da war ich noch fit)...zeitweise sehr schöne Trails...ist ne ganz nette Tagestor mit den richtigen Leuten...

als Beschreibung würd ich dir die FritschKarten Nr. 71 und 80 empfhelern


----------



## merkt_p (6. Juli 2004)

Anton Leidinger Weg:
Länge ca. 70 Km,  ca. 1500 hm,

zu fahren von Amberg nach Nürnberg (weniger Schiebestrecken) 

In der Oberfpalz eher gemächlich ab Alfeld mehr Trails und anspruchsvoller (Highlights: Abfahrten Nonnenberg und Moritzberg).

Viel Spass Martin


----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Anton Leidinger Weg:
> Länge ca. 70 Km,  ca. 1500 hm,
> 
> zu fahren von Amberg nach Nürnberg (weniger Schiebestrecken)
> ...




Sacht mal Leutz

Wir könnten doch alle zusammen mal mit der Bahn in die Hauptstadt von Mossbüffelland fahren und dann uns wieder in Richtung frängische Heimat (Nürnberg) über den Anton-Leidinger-Weg durchkämpfen....

Wie wärs???

So Ende Juli/ Anfang August???


----------



## TortureKing (6. Juli 2004)

genau das hatte ich als Vorschlag auch schon im Hinterköpfchen geplant .... alle zusammen wäre toll ..... mit möglichst vielen Biergartenpausen ... sonst fall ich vom Fleisch


----------



## naptune (6. Juli 2004)

dann brauch ich ja nicht länger nach dem weg suchen  

hoffe ich darf dann auch mitfahren, oder ist das dann  nur für fränggische kurbeltreter?   

Wie wärs denn mit dem 1.8 ?


----------



## Bateman (6. Juli 2004)

also Kinners, wenn ihr schon in meine Moosbüffelstadt kommt um back to Wecklatown zu fahren dann wäre ich schon gerne dabei...
allerdings bin ich vom 24.7 bis ca 6.8. in bella italia...

Sonnenbrand holen etc...

wenn das also davor oder danach klappen würde wäre das ganz ganz prima...

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (6. Juli 2004)

und mit den SSP´lern ?


----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> und mit den SSP´lern ?



Why not????


----------



## Bateman (6. Juli 2004)

na aber Hallo...

auf jeden Fall mit den SSlern...

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (6. Juli 2004)

> und mit den SSP´lern ?



EINSPRUCH



> auf jeden Fall mit den SSlern...



Nochmal EINSPRUCH

Dürfen da auch Materialdäbbala mit Billigschaltung mitfahren (bin bis dahin hoffentl. wieer fit)



> 24.7 bis ca 6.8.



Besser danach, dann bin ich ganz sicher fit.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Bateman (6. Juli 2004)

naja, es kann ja jeder fahren wie er mag, hauptsache wir fahren gemeinsam...

aber wir wollen doch dem Torture seine neuen 2,35er Schlappen sehen...

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (6. Juli 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> naja, es kann ja jeder fahren wie er mag, hauptsache wir fahren gemeinsam...
> 
> aber wir wollen doch dem Torture seine neuen 2,35er Schlappen sehen...
> 
> Bateman


hehe .. mit Slicks den Anton Leidinger anzutreten wäre evtl. etwas vermessen


----------



## xenius (6. Juli 2004)

Hab auch keinen SSP,aber ein 92er Stevens711 mit DX-Ausstattung.Geht das als Retro durch?

Biergärten? wie lange soll dann die Tour dauern? Nach einigen Weizen sinkt meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit unter die Erträglichkeitsgrenze   
Gruß
Xenius


----------



## Altitude (6. Juli 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> hehe .. mit Slicks den Anton Leidinger anzutreten wäre evtl. etwas vermessen



alles nur ne Kopfsache...  

Mal kucken, wenn mein neuer SiSp fertig ist, werd ich sicherlich mim Marin antreten, aber nur wenn mich ein PissOff begleitet


----------



## Bateman (6. Juli 2004)

wenn das bis dahin fertig is...  

hauptsache wir fahren...

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das bis dahin fertig is...
> 
> hauptsache wir fahren...
> 
> Bateman



eben, Notfalls leg ich ne Nachtschicht ein und bau den Steelman für Dich noch auf....   Mei des gfreid mi etz scho...


----------



## jobeagle (7. Juli 2004)

Hi,

wir sind letztes Jahr von Amberg bis kurz vor Schnaittach den Weg gefahren.

Grobe Karte siehe:
http://www.scrschnaittach.de/mtbabschluss2003/abschluss2003.html
Bei uns warens über 60 km und 900 HM.

Bei Interesse kann ich mal nachschauen, ob ich die GPS-Daten noch hab.  Falls einer GPS-mäsig ausgestattet ist...


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings bin ich vom 24.7 bis ca 6.8. in bella italia...
> 
> wenn das also davor oder danach klappen würde wäre das ganz ganz prima...



dann schlage ich mal den

Sonntag, den 08.08.04 vor.

Wer ist dabei???


----------



## naptune (7. Juli 2004)

jobeagle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Bei Interesse kann ich mal nachschauen, ob ich die GPS-Daten noch hab.  Falls einer GPS-mäsig ausgestattet ist...




Das wär ne feine Sache wennst die Daten noch findest....


----------



## Bateman (7. Juli 2004)

@alti
das wird schon, ich hab ja noch a bissl was zu fahren, auch ohne Piss Off und Steelman...

der 8. würde passen, aber ich komme da aus 4 Tagen Urlaub, hoffentlich kann ich da mithalten...gg

weil, in Italien Rad zu fahren is, jedenfalls in der Gegend in der ich bin, is irgendwie fürn Anus...

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (7. Juli 2004)

jo, voraussichtlich sieht das ganz gut aus mit dem 8.8. ..... das gibt wieder eiterige Oberschenkel bei den hm mit dem SSP  ..... Schieben ist soooo anstrengend


----------



## subbnkaschber (7. Juli 2004)

... ich würd mich gerne anschließen   
@tk die pestbeulen schneid ich dir schon auf


----------



## Bateman (7. Juli 2004)

@torture
welche Übersetzung haste denn nu auf dem MTB SS ???

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (7. Juli 2004)

MTB: am Weekend hatte ich 36:18 (2:1) also die klassische Version ..... das hieß aber auf den Geraden trampeln bis der Arzt kommt und dabei von ambitionierten Rentnern überholt werden (wobei diese Variante fürs Gelände sicher perfekt ist) , im Moment fahre ich allerdings 36:15 (2,4:1) da ich die hohen Frequenzen nicht so mag ..... befürchte aber das ich damit an den Bergen extrem sterben werde ...... 
Am Renner bzw. X-Country fahr ich aber 3:1 und das funzt einbahnfrei 

Bin mir ja immer noch nicht so sicher was ich da wählen soll ... aber solche Fragen stell ich im SSP-Forum nicht mehr, da man dort immer gleich als [email protected] beschimpft wird  D


----------



## Bateman (7. Juli 2004)

LOL...also 3:1 wäre mr am Renner zu krass....

ich fahr auf dem MTb 36:17, das passt genau, hatte jetzt mal ne Woche 38: 17 drauf, aber das war mir zu heftig...

zu dick is auch nix, das is nich gut für die Knie...gg

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2004)

bin bis jetzt imm klassich 2:! (34:17 oder 36:18) gefahren...und des reicht für die hier üblichen Höhenprofile...in der Fränkischen wirds nur etwas hart...

aber mein zukünftiger SiSp hat ja nicht mal ne Federgabel...des wird  bös...


----------



## TortureKing (7. Juli 2004)

@ Moosbüffel: hmm .. werd ich auch mal testen ... meine Einstellung ist sicher noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß ..... bin aber ja auch absoluter SSP-Noob .... 
wenn mir nur mal einer sagen könnte was in Berlin angeraten ist und was die anderen fahren und wie lange die Strecke ist usw ...... will wenigstens durchkommen dort


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mir nur mal einer sagen könnte was in Berlin angeraten ist und was die anderen fahren und wie lange die Strecke ist usw ...... will wenigstens durchkommen dort



fahr 2:1 und die Strecke sind knappe 70km...kein Problem für Dich!!!


----------



## TortureKing (7. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> aber mein zukünftiger SiSp hat ja nicht mal ne Federgabel...des wird  bös...


Wird das ein Flämmchen Spot ? *schmelz*

wegen dem Tip für B   .... ich hoffe Aische wird nicht Eifersüchtig


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Wird das ein Flämmchen Spot ? *schmelz*



ne, ne - zur WM krieg ich erst mal einen Marin SiSpmit ner starren Pace RC 31....und im Oktober einen Spot aus Didan mit ner Fox...  


was Aische net weiß, macht Aische net heis...


----------



## Bateman (7. Juli 2004)

wer bekommt denn dann wohl den Flämmchen Spot ???    

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (7. Juli 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> wer bekommt denn dann wohl den Flämmchen Spot ???
> 
> Bateman


.... leihst Du mir mal Dein Goldeselchen das bei Dir in der Garage steht ?


----------



## Bateman (7. Juli 2004)

hmmm, wenn DU ihn auch gut fütterst, so wie ich das immer mache kannste den gerne mal haben...  

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (7. Juli 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> wer bekommt denn dann wohl den Flämmchen Spot ???
> 
> Bateman



Poser, Poser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (8. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> dann schlage ich mal den
> 
> Sonntag, den 08.08.04 vor.
> 
> Wer ist dabei???


wenn ihr das auf 07.08. verschiebt wäre ich ausnahmsweise auch mal dabei - ich hab nur am sonntag keine zeit.......
alti, erik, torture - lasst ma´ hören, sind ja anscheinend doch nur 3-4 leute bis jetzt


----------



## Altitude (8. Juli 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr das auf 07.08. verschiebt wäre ich ausnahmsweise auch mal dabei - ich hab nur am sonntag keine zeit.......
> alti, erik, torture - lasst ma´ hören, sind ja anscheinend doch nur 3-4 leute bis jetzt



von meiner Seite könnts auch am Samstag klappen...


----------



## TortureKing (8. Juli 2004)

müßte passen ..... aber keine Angst, das werden schon noch mehr .... und wenn´s nur deshalb ist mich auf dem SSP kotzen zu sehen


----------



## Bateman (9. Juli 2004)

na jut, wenn es denn an mir scheitern sollte mit dem 7.8. dann machen wir es halt da...
allerdings komme ich da, wie gesagt, aus nem 14tägigem Italien Urlaub...

mir wäre der Sonntag lieber, aber jut, ich füge mich...

Bateman


----------



## rasaldul (9. Juli 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> müßte passen ..... aber keine Angst, das werden schon noch mehr .... und wenn´s nur deshalb ist mich auf dem SSP kotzen zu sehen


so auch ich, mal sehen was die fränkisch-oberpfälzische ssp-gemeinde zu leisten im stande ist  



			
				Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> na jut, wenn es denn an mir scheitern sollte mit dem 7.8. dann machen wir es halt da...
> allerdings komme ich da, wie gesagt, aus nem 14tägigem Italien Urlaub...
> 
> mir wäre der Sonntag lieber, aber jut, ich füge mich...
> ...


das ist ein feiner zug von dir, und ausserdem ist man doch nach 14tagen urlaub mit der familie extrem entspannt .....


----------



## Bateman (11. Juli 2004)

also Leute, wie schauts aus ???
is der 7.8. jetzt fest ???

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (18. Juli 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> also Leute, wie schauts aus ???
> is der 7.8. jetzt fest ???
> 
> Bateman


 *Jepp!!*


----------



## blacksurf (19. Juli 2004)

wie ich bemerke macht ihr aus dem 7.8 ein Singlespeed-Event?
Sind da für die Quoteregelung , auch Eisdielenbikerinnen zugelassen..

 


cu
blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (19. Juli 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich bemerke macht ihr aus dem 7.8 ein Singlespeed-Event?
> Sind da für die Quoteregelung , auch Eisdielenbikerinnen zugelassen..
> 
> 
> ...


na klaro ... Du darf nicht fehlen und machs dann doch einfach wie Ingo ...... Schalten verboten, sonst sehen wir immer nur Dein Hinterteil ...... hmm ..... grübel ..... ok Du darfst Schalten


----------



## nutallabrot (19. Juli 2004)

7.8? Bin dabei, meine SSP-Schlampe ist bis dahin wohl hoffentlich auch mal fertig für den ersten Härtetest vor der WM


----------



## TortureKing (19. Juli 2004)

juhu ... jetzt fehlen nur noch Ingo und der Jürgen dann wirds ne richtig schöne Bikerei 

P.S. kennen wir die Schäuferla-Wirtschaften an der Strecke schon ? Ist der Verpflegungsplan schon festgelegt, sind ja schließlich 2 Fatboys dabei (eigentlich 3) ?


----------



## subbnkaschber (19. Juli 2004)

keine frage das ich dabei bin. ich mach doch jeden scheiss mit


----------



## Bateman (20. Juli 2004)

hey, das is ja schön dass nch ein paar mehr mitfahren...

das mit der Verpflegung wird schon...gg

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (20. Juli 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> hey, das is ja schön dass nch ein paar mehr mitfahren...
> 
> das mit der Verpflegung wird schon...gg
> 
> Bateman



Eben!!!

Hi, natürlich sind "Schalter" auch willkommen - ich hoffe immernoch, daß mein neuer Singlespeeder am nächsten Dienstag mit in dem Container aus Taiwan ist   -sonst muß ich mim Schalter fahren...


----------



## Beelzebub (20. Juli 2004)

grummel,grummel......... da am samstag kann ich mal wieder nicht dabei sein. wünsch euch schon im voraus viel spaß


----------



## Altitude (20. Juli 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> grummel,grummel......... da am samstag kann ich mal wieder nicht dabei sein. wünsch euch schon im voraus viel spaß



Och Menno

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Zug???

@Blacksurf
Natürlich kommst Du mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (20. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Och Menno
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von diesem Zug???
> 
> ...


einbahnfrei ... von mir aus auch früher, werden ja doch auch die eine oder andere Zwangspause einlegen


----------



## harry kroll (26. Juli 2004)

hallo alex,

tja, werde am 07.08. mit dir wahrscheinlich der einigste schalter sein. denke, bei mir müßte es gehen. notiert ist es auf jedenfall.

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (26. Juli 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hallo alex,
> 
> tja, werde am 07.08. mit dir wahrscheinlich der einigste schalter sein. denke, bei mir müßte es gehen. notiert ist es auf jedenfall.
> 
> ciao harry



alte Petze...ok, Leute nun ist es raus...ich hab zur Zeit immer noch keinen SiSp und werde zu 90% mit Gladys kommen  außerdem bin ich zur Zeit ziemlich unfit...


----------



## Frazer (26. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem bin ich zur Zeit ziemlich unfit...




Das kann ich nur bestätigen   
... wenn er sich scho durch nen Erkältungsgeschwächten Mitbewohner vom Bosporus in der Bergwertung abhängen lässt    

Mal was anderes:
is irgend eine Tourplanung an mir vorbeigegangen?! Hab ich was verpasst?! Warum bin ich an besagtem Tag noch nicht dabei?!


----------



## Altitude (26. Juli 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich nur bestätigen
> ... wenn er sich scho durch nen Erkältungsgeschwächten Mitbewohner vom Bosporus in der Bergwertung abhängen lässt



War ja nur 2. Kategorie - dafür strengt sich ein wahrer Champoin nicht an und lässt den Mitsreitern den Sieg...   



			
				Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes:
> is irgend eine Tourplanung an mir vorbeigegangen?! Hab ich was verpasst?! Warum bin ich an besagtem Tag noch nicht dabei?!



Keine Ahnung, weil du Putzdienst hast???


----------



## TortureKing (26. Juli 2004)

.... ich bleib beim SSP .... ich hoffe mein Mit-Fatboy auch .... und Viddnes weiß ich nicht mal wie man das schreibt .....


----------



## Frazer (26. Juli 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> War ja nur 2. Kategorie - dafür strengt sich ein wahrer Champoin nicht an und lässt den Mitsreitern den Sieg...



Na, dann bin ich mal froh über Deine edle Gesinnung   

Mich hat allerdings nur gewundert, dass ich bei jeder kleinen Steigung immer an Deinem Hinterrad kleben konnte.... wobei, bei dem Windschatten   

 


Na, ich denk mal, wenns alles zeitlich bei mir hinhaut, fahr ich doch da auch mit


----------



## Bateman (26. Juli 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> .... ich bleib beim SSP .... ich hoffe mein Mit-Fatboy auch .... und Viddnes weiß ich nicht mal wie man das schreibt .....



Mahlzeit, da der MIt_Fatboy entweder gar nicht oder nur kürzer und später in urlaub kommt ann er noch goa nix genaues sagen, werde aber zu 99% mitfahren und zu 100& mim Singlespeeder...

Habe absolut keinen Bock zur Zeit auf Schaltungsradfahren...

Bateman

PS: alles wird gut...


----------



## Altitude (27. Juli 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Habe absolut keinen Bock zur Zeit auf Schaltungsradfahren...



Ich eigentlich auch net....



			
				Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Bateman
> 
> PS: alles wird gut...



Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (27. Juli 2004)

booh, ich kann am 7.8. doch nicht  - aber in Gedanken werde ich auf dem Weg von der Meck-Pomm-Seenplatte zurück bei euch sein


----------



## Altitude (27. Juli 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> booh, ich kann am 7.8. doch nicht  - aber in Gedanken werde ich auf dem Weg von der Meck-Pomm-Seenplatte zurück bei euch sein



Mek-Pom. ist cool...viele Späße... da oben!


----------



## TortureKing (27. Juli 2004)

4 kleine Singlespeeder planten eine Tour,
der eine hat kein Fahrrad fei,
da waren´s nur noch 3.

3 kleine Singlespeeder wollten Fahrrad fahrn,
einer ist in the East entschwunden,
scheizeeee, ´s waren nur noch 2.

2 kleine Singlespeeder fahrn in Amberg los,
da war ne Kneipe gleich am Wegesrand
die Augen wurden groß ......

2 kleine Singlespeeder tranken zuviel Bier,
die andren sind schon vorgefahren
hin-ter-her kamen wieder 4

4 kleine Singlespeeder ......


----------



## harry kroll (28. Juli 2004)

hey alex, ich habe für dich noch ein panzertape daheim. das kleben wir über deine schaltung, und schon kannst du nicht mehr schalten, dann geht es dir doch gleich wieder besser, wenn du keinen schalter fährst.


----------



## Altitude (2. August 2004)

So Jungs, jetzt lasst uns mal Tacheles reden:

Samstag 07.08.
Treffpunkt um 07:45 NBG Hauptbahnhof an Gleis 21

Wir nehmen diesen Zug und ich wede vorher die Tickets kaufen...

Also alle laut "HIER!" schreien, wer mitwill...

Marc (Rasadul) wird in Hersbruck zusteigen...denke ich...

Ich definitiv mim Schalter fahren...da die Tour vom Profil her keinen Trainingseffekt für Berlin hat....

Alles wird gut!


----------



## Frazer (2. August 2004)

Negativ!

Schaffs lerntechnisch nicht von der Zeit her   

Trotzdem viele Späße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (2. August 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Negativ!
> 
> Schaffs lerntechnisch nicht von der Zeit her
> 
> Trotzdem viele Späße



*VETO!!!* 

Du kommst mit - hast im Zug genug Zeit zum lernen, außerdem frag ich Dich während der Tour ab...

BTW: Net vergessen: Bring die SID am Donnerstag fürn Harry mit


----------



## Frazer (2. August 2004)

Verdammte Schei*** , ich will ja mit, aber da geht bei mir lerntechnisch ein kompletter Tag drauf.....

Naja, ok, ääähm, bis wann brauchste wegen den Karten definitiv bescheid?


Wg. der SID: hat der Harry etz überhaupt scho nen neuen Rahmen?


----------



## Altitude (2. August 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammte Schei*** , ich will ja mit, aber da geht bei mir lerntechnisch ein kompletter Tag drauf.....
> 
> Naja, ok, ääähm, bis wann brauchste wegen den Karten definitiv bescheid?



Samstag 07:45



			
				Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wg. der SID: hat der Harry etz überhaupt scho nen neuen Rahmen?



Nein, aber er braucht ne fun ktionierende Gabel, die seinen "Gewichtsansprüchen " entspricht


----------



## Beelzebub (2. August 2004)

alle querulanten    viel spaß männers und macht schön fotos. ich will was sehen wenn ich nicht schon mit kann.


----------



## Frazer (2. August 2004)

Ok, ok, bis dahin weiß ichs definitiv   
Ich denk mal, am Do kann ich dir auf jeden Fall sagen, ob ich am Sa dabei bin oder eben nicht.... aber nach meinem Verantwortungsgefühl kann ich Dich ja eigentlich garnet "allein" fahren lassen!!! Nachher findest nimmer heim und ich bekomm Ärger mit Tante B.    

Ist dem Harry eigentlich bewußt, dass man die SID am besten nur bis max 75kg Körpergewicht fährt?!    Wenn ich dran denke, bring ich sie am Do mit ;-) Nur der Konus von meinem ChrisKing-Steerset sollte bitte noch runter...


----------



## Altitude (2. August 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dem Harry eigentlich bewußt, dass man die SID am besten nur bis max 75kg Körpergewicht fährt?!    Wenn ich dran denke, bring ich sie am Do mit ;-) Nur der Konus von meinem ChrisKing-Steerset sollte bitte noch runter...



So schwer ist der nicht...

...lass den Konus drauf...der Harry hat zukünftig auch einen KING...d-h. du kriegst den Konus von seinem...


----------



## Frazer (2. August 2004)

Geht klar!


----------



## Altitude (2. August 2004)

Ich fasse zusammen:

Abfahrt Nürnberg:
Harry
und meinereiner

Abfahrt Hersbruck
Marc (Rasadul)
Frazer (wenn er kommt oder doch lieber ab Nürnberg???)

Amberg
Eric/Bateman

sonst noch wer????


----------



## blacksurf (3. August 2004)

ohjeeee zu nachtschlafender Zeit....
Aber macht ja nix bin ja leidensfähig
Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen anderen Mädels????
Hallo ist da jemand???
Nun gut, werde euch trotzdem mit meiner Anwesenheit belästigen  
Da müsst ihr jetzt durch. Sage definitiv am Donnerstag zu

Blacksurf
(aber komme mit meinem Eisdielencruiser, bin ja weiblich   )


----------



## subbnkaschber (3. August 2004)

@Alti
Ich bin ab Nürnberg dabei   

cu 
Subbnkaschber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (3. August 2004)

Ich fasse erneut zusammen:

*Abfahrt Nürnberg:* 
Blacksurf
Harry
Subbenkaschber
und meinereiner

*Hersbruck* 
Marc (Rasadul)
Frazer (wenn er kommt oder doch lieber ab Nürnberg???)

*Amberg* 
Eric/Bateman

@Kaschber...
Komm doch am Donnerstag um 19.00 an die Veste - dann können wir uns vorher noch "beschnuppern"

*...und was ist mim "Schmerzenkönig"????*


----------



## TortureKing (3. August 2004)

der kommt .... war doch eh klar  ......


----------



## Altitude (3. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> der kommt .... war doch eh klar  ......



Och menno!


----------



## Bateman (3. August 2004)

@ladys

wo sind se denn alle ???
Sunny ???
Lady Gutman ???

Hallo hallo ???

wenn Mädels dabei sind dann muss ich immer meinen bauch so einziehen...
fördert irgendwie die Leistungsentwicklung auf dem Bike nicht wirklich, aber egal...  

Bateman

PS: wollt ihr bei mir frühstücken ???

wohne nur etwa 800m vom Bahnhof entfernt, aber dafür auch ca 60 hm, also quasi zum Warmwerden...gg


----------



## TortureKing (3. August 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Mädels dabei sind dann muss ich immer meinen bauch so einziehen...
> fördert irgendwie die Leistungsentwicklung auf dem Bike nicht wirklich, aber egal...


naja ... lieber nicht einziehen, sonst werden da Sachen sichtbar die beim Biken ohne Mädels gar nicht da wären 



			
				Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> PS: wollt ihr bei mir frühstücken ???







			
				Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> wohne nur etwa 800m vom Bahnhof entfernt, aber dafür auch ca 60 hm, also quasi zum Warmwerden...gg


Shuttle ?


----------



## Altitude (3. August 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> PS: wollt ihr bei mir frühstücken ???


Jepp,

einen großen Cappo und ein Spanisches Frühstück bitte...


----------



## manic (3. August 2004)

Hach,w a swürde ich gerne da runterpfeifen und Euchbegleiten, aber so wie das aussieht bin ih da noh besoffen. 

Na ja, was will man amchen: Vielleicht sollte mand ie Schinderei auch erstmal anderen überlassen und nach den BErichtene ntscheiden, ob es eine gute IDee gewesen wäre mitzufahren. 

Viel Spaß Jungs und Mädels und ich bin schon wirklich auf die Berichte gespannt.


----------



## blacksurf (3. August 2004)

einen Macciato bitte
 
gerne doch!
Mädels lasst mich nich im Stich!  

Blacksurf


----------



## subbnkaschber (3. August 2004)

@alti
sorry - wir können uns erst am Tag der Entscheidung befummeln   
Muss am Donnerstag nach Karlsruhe und mir die Seele aus dem Leib arbeiten  

cu 
Subbnkaschber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (3. August 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Mädels lasst mich nich im Stich!
> 
> Blacksurf


Sooooorry! Aber das ist doch noch ne gute Nummer zu groß für mich! Bin ja schon von der Veste überfordert...  Da muss ich noch ein bißchen üben...


----------



## showman (3. August 2004)

Hi @ all,

melde mich ab. Ist Prio Team Treffen, da muß ich hin.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (3. August 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooorry! Aber das ist doch noch ne gute Nummer zu groß für mich! Bin ja schon von der Veste überfordert...  Da muss ich noch ein bißchen üben...


Quatsch .... ich Singlespeede doch mit .... d.h. Topspeed ist sehr gering und bergauf schieb ich ..... fahr ruhig mit


----------



## Bateman (3. August 2004)

@sunny
absolut...fahr mit, das soll nix schnelles werden, ne schöne Tour in gemütlicher GEschwindigkeit...

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (3. August 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> @sunny
> absolut...fahr mit, das soll nix schnelles werden, ne schöne Tour in gemütlicher GEschwindigkeit...
> 
> Bateman



Genau!!!


----------



## sunflower (3. August 2004)

Ach Kinners! Ich verreck euch doch spätestens bei km 29,38...  Wer zieht mich dann bitte wieder aus dem Graben?! Die Aische müsste mir dann auf jeden Fall ihr heißes Glitterfully-Tuningteil ausleihen, dann noch die 'Tiger Liliy' angelegt und das Blinkeherzchen (wie versprochen ) und ich würde zumindest mal net verloren gehen. So kann man mich nicht übersehen...  
Und außerdem: ich muss doch lernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subbnkaschber (3. August 2004)

gib dir nen ruck und fahr mit


----------



## sunflower (3. August 2004)

Hey, ich bin nur realistisch!!! Ihr könnt mich spätestens auf der Hälfte der Strecke einsargen! Ich kann vielleicht die -wieviel sollen's sein - 70 km fahren, aber nur, wenn ich dabei höchstens 9,6 hm überwinden muss... Das ist mein Ernst!


----------



## Bateman (3. August 2004)

naja, ein Bahnhof is ja schnell angesteuert, falls wirklich nix mehr geht...

wäre echt klasse...

Bateman


----------



## Bateman (3. August 2004)

sagt mal, wer kennt sich denn eigentlich aus mit dem Leidinger von AMberg weg ???
ich hab nämlich keinen Schimmer wo der hier losgeht...

nicht daqss ihr euch auf mich verlasst und wir stehen Samstag morgen hier und nix is und kommen dann in Regensburg raus...

Bateman


----------



## subbnkaschber (3. August 2004)

wer hat gedient    und kann Karten lesen   
tortureking kann das bestimmt


----------



## sunflower (3. August 2004)

Hihi... Schau mal einer an! Der subbnkaschber macht auf großen Fisch!  Hallo Bruce!  Aber sehr gut getroffen, muss ich sagen... *sfg*


----------



## subbnkaschber (3. August 2004)

genau HAIHAPPENHUHAHA


----------



## sunflower (3. August 2004)

Solang du jetzt nicht noch walisch sprichst...


----------



## blacksurf (3. August 2004)

so isses, und wenn ich mitfahr, können das auch andere Ladys
Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen

Blacksurf


----------



## sunflower (3. August 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen


Nur vom Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (3. August 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Nur vom Rad...


*HALT !*





das ist mein Resort


----------



## sunflower (3. August 2004)

Glaub mir, ich bin da ne echte Konkurrebz für dich!!!


----------



## subbnkaschber (3. August 2004)

ich mach die haltungsnoten


----------



## TortureKing (3. August 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat gedient    und kann Karten lesen
> tortureking kann das bestimmt


ach was .... da ist doch bestimmt irgendein GPS-Navischnösel mit dabei ....


----------



## sunflower (3. August 2004)

Die Wertung geht an mich!!!


----------



## blacksurf (3. August 2004)

ach was vom Rad...
da fällt jeder mal gelle King

Blacksurf


----------



## sunflower (3. August 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ach was vom Rad...
> da fällt jeder mal gelle King
> 
> Blacksurf


EIN mal?!  Hab letzten Mittwoch irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen...


----------



## Altitude (3. August 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> EIN mal?!  Hab letzten Mittwoch irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen...



Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, daß Du gestürzt bist...

@all
ich hab zwar nicht bei unserer Armee gedient...aber Kartenlesen kann ich und die Karten hab ich auch...ab dem Moritzberch kenn ich mich aus und für Moosbüffelland haben wir immerhin einen Führer, der die "Urlaute" der Einheimischen versteht...


----------



## Bateman (3. August 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> und für Moosbüffelland haben wir immerhin einen Führer, der die "Urlaute" der Einheimischen versteht...



Ugha Ugha Hadda bamm bamm

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subbnkaschber (3. August 2004)

na dann kann doch nix passieren


----------



## Altitude (5. August 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Ugha Ugha Hadda bamm bamm
> 
> Bateman



Er hat hunger...


----------



## Bateman (5. August 2004)

na das war aber auch net schwer zu erraten...gg

Ihr seid dann so um kurz vor 9 in AMberg, oder ???

Bateman


----------



## sunflower (5. August 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, daß Du gestürzt bist...


Deswegen mach ich doch immer das Schlusslicht! Da kriegt's keiner mit...


----------



## Altitude (5. August 2004)

Zugnummer: RE 3581   

Nürnberg Hbf   7:54  
Hersbruck(r Pegnitz)  8:11  8:12    
Neukirchen(b Sulzb)  8:25  8:25    
Sulzbach-Rosenberg  8:32  8:33    
Amberg  8:40  

Ab Nürnberg
Blacksurf
Sunnflower
Tortureking
Subbenkaschber
Harry
Alti

ab Hersbruck
Marc/Rasadul

ab Amberg
Bateman

@Eric
Wegbeschreibung hab ich jetzt...Danke

Weißt Du, wo das Wingersdorfer Tor in Amberg ist???

Da soll er starten...

Amberg - Gäbersdorf - Lengenloh -Atzlricht - Ammertal - Ritzenfeld - Altensee - Ottmansfeld - Schwenderöd - Hainfeld - Poppberg - Alfeld - Lieritzhofen - Waller - Kucha - Klingenhof - Moritzberg - Haimendorf - Diepersdorf - Brunn - Tiergarten
 67km

wobei wir natürlich ab Diepersdorf die Klamm fahren werden...

Sonst wen oder was vergessen???


----------



## sunflower (5. August 2004)

*handheb* Einspruch, Euer Ehren! Ich habe NIE mit KEINEM Wort gesagt, daß ich mitfahr... Mach ich nämlich auch net...  Mein WE-Plan sieht anderes (wenn auch weniger spaßiges) vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (5. August 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt Du, wo das Wingersdorfer Tor in Amberg ist???



jup, das Wingershofer Tor...
werd dann gleich mal schauen ob ich was lese davon...

Bateman


----------



## Frazer (5. August 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Da soll er starten...
> 
> Amberg - Gäbersdorf - Lengenloh -Atzlricht - Ammertal - Ritzenfeld - Altensee - Ottmansfeld - Schwenderöd - Hainfeld - Poppberg - Alfeld - Lieritzhofen - Waller - Kucha - Klingenhof - Moritzberg - Haimendorf - Diepersdorf - Brunn - Tiergarten
> 67km




  

Hab doch grad glatt mal auf der Karte den Weg mitm Finger abgefahren, so ganz grob halt.... des klingt nach totalem Spass!!!!! Und ich muss daheim bleiben und lernen, wie ungerecht die Welt doch sein kann....   

Hätt ich halt damals in der Schule besser aufgepasst und was gscheidts gelernt


----------



## Altitude (5. August 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> *handheb* Einspruch, Euer Ehren! Ich habe NIE mit KEINEM Wort gesagt, daß ich mitfahr... Mach ich nämlich auch net...  Mein WE-Plan sieht anderes (wenn auch weniger spaßiges) vor...



Ok. dann halt net...

Blöde Kuh


----------



## TortureKing (5. August 2004)

scheiß Östrogen


----------



## Altitude (5. August 2004)

also, nach Rücksprache mit einem ÖPNV-erfahrenen Schüler (Rasadul  ) haben wir festgestellt, daß Amberg irgendwie im VGN-Gebiet ist und das Bayern-Ticket am Wochenende sowieso nicht gilt...


Beschluss:
Ich kaufe am Samstag 3 Tagestickets plus, da können je 2Erwachesene und 2 Bikes mitfahren und der Marc und der Erik können damit auch wieder zurück...kommt uns auch billiger

Alles wird gut


----------



## rasaldul (5. August 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> also, nach Rücksprache mit einem ÖPNV-erfahrenen Schüler (Rasadul  ) haben wir festgestellt, daß Amberg irgendwie im VGN-Gebiet ist und das Bayern-Ticket am Wochenende sowieso nicht gilt...
> 
> 
> Beschluss:
> ...



klugschei$$, weil ohne fakten nix läuft: amberg ist von nbg aus stufe *10+T*, das tagesticket plus kostet somit allesinallem pro nase schlappe *6,45*


----------



## sunflower (5. August 2004)

@ TK und alti
Aber sonst geht's euch noch gut, oder?!  Soooorry!!! Hab echt keine Zeit... Würd mich nämlich wirklich reizen... Also net mehr böse sein mim Blümchen...


----------



## blacksurf (5. August 2004)

Nun ja dann müsst ihr mich hald als einziges weibliches Wesen ertragen
dafür darf ich schön ziggig sein
 

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (6. August 2004)

So Herrschaften,

bad News:

Ich bin krank!
Fieber, Rotz,Kopfweh und Husten haben meine Nachtruhe erheblich gestört...

...das erklärt auch, warum ich gestern vom Frazer am Berg stehen gelassen wurde...wie Ulle in den Pyrenähen...

Somit klinke ich mich für morgen leider aus, da ich für einen nicht unwichtigen Event in Berlin fit und gesund sein muß

Sorry - aber glaubt mir, mich kotzt es am meisten an!

Meine Karten geb ich dem Bateman mit...

Viele Späße euch


----------



## sunflower (6. August 2004)

Autsch! Das klingt ja garnicht gut! Dann wünsch ich mal gute Besserung!!!

@ blacksurf
Zick was das Zeug hält! Musst ja schließlich für zwei zicken, wenn ich net dabei bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (6. August 2004)

hmm bitter bitter, da mir mit alti´s illness somit leider mein ansprechpartner #1 verlorengeht und ich terminlich sowieso leicht stress bekomme, werde ich mich hiermit leider auch ausklinken. ich schlage vor wir holen das ganze mal später nach.......falls die anderen doch fahren: viel spass!


----------



## Bateman (6. August 2004)

hmmm, also wasn los Kinners...

ich würde schon gerne fahren, wenn also die anderen noch kommen dann passts ja...

Ich würde euch dann in AMberg am Bahnhof erwarten, so gegen 8.45

wenn nicht, meine Nummer is 0171-4303277 falls kurzfristig was is oder das Forum wieder spinnt...

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (6. August 2004)

klaro fahren wir ..... Katja, Ingo und ich wollen unbedingt und Eric sicher auch 

P.S. Gute Besserung Alti !


----------



## subbnkaschber (6. August 2004)

gekniffen wird nicht   
wir fahren


----------



## TortureKing (6. August 2004)

genau ... 3 Männer und ein "Babe"  

by the way ... war da nicht auch der Birkensee an der Strecke ?


----------



## Bateman (6. August 2004)

Ja also ich bin dabei...
Hab vorhin von Alti die Karten geholt, mal sehen ob ich den Weg finde...  

ich bin dann morgen um 8.45 am Bahnhof...

bis dann,

Bateman

PS: Handynummer steht ja oben, falls was sein sollte...


----------



## blacksurf (6. August 2004)

ok, alles klar wenns auch sooo früh ist!
Blacksurf


----------



## Bateman (6. August 2004)

hmmm, also ich will ja nix sagen und mir isses im Prinzip ja auch wurschd, aber habt ihr Nembercher denn schon ausgemacht wo und wann ihr euch trefft ???

ich mein nur...

oder habt ihr das alles schon per Pm erledigt...

Bateman


----------



## subbnkaschber (6. August 2004)

logo
wir haben alles unter kontrolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (6. August 2004)

@ Eric .... wir kommen aber erst um 09:40 .... SMS haste auch schon ..... für kurzentschlossene ab Nbg. Hbf 08:50 Gleis 16


----------



## Bateman (7. August 2004)

*gähn*

da geht man mal etwas früher ins Bett und steht extra um halb 7 auf und dann sowas....
Hätt ich wunderbar noch ne Stunde pennen können...

Naja, Franken halt...  

BAteman


----------



## blacksurf (7. August 2004)

ja liebenswert und chaotisch

Blacksurf


----------



## Frazer (7. August 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...das erklärt auch, warum ich gestern vom Frazer am Berg stehen gelassen wurde...wie Ulle in den Pyrenähen...




Alles Ausreden     könntest auch mal zugeben, dass ich zumindest am Berg momentan ne bessere Figur mach als Du    über die Trails will ich ja garnimmer reden, wenn ich da scho von nem alten Mann abgehängt werde   

btw: gute Besserung und lass dich schön pflegen!   

@the rest:

na, ich hoffe mal, ihr hattet ne schöne Tour?! Bei dem Wetter wollt ich ja mal nicht mit euch tauschen und bin froh, an meinen Büchern zu sitzen und mir die Sonne aufn Bauch scheinen zu lassen


----------



## Bateman (7. August 2004)

Mahlzeit...

Nach ca 4 Stunden Fahrt und 6 Stunden Tourdauer ( einige Pausen wegen mangelnder Kondition, wegen nem Platten und wegen Nahrungsaufnahme, am längsten aber weil wir uns verfahren hatten ) musste ich die Tour leider aufgeben, weil mir so dermassen der Kopf weh tat und mir schlecht wurde dass ich nimmer weiter konnte und mich abholen lasen musste, schreib ich mal was kurzes...
zu dem Zeitpunkt hatten wir schon fast 1.000 hm in den Haxn, Tacho hatte leider keiner dabei...

die Tour begann also um 9.40 in Amberg am Bahnhof, wo erstaunlich viele Leute mit Bikes ausstiegen...es waren aber nur 2 die mich interessierten...

wir starteten dann und sahen uns schon nach kurzer Zeit vor dem ersten Killeranstieg, nicht lang, aber sehr knackig...

dann gings weiter durch wirklich teils wunderschöne Wälder und Landschaften, der Spass wurde aber immer wieder deutlich getrübt durch die extrem beschi$$ene Ausschilderung...

jedanfalls machten wir dann Rast in nem kleinen Dorf, dessen Name ich vergessen habe ( Litzelfeld ??? oder so...) und es gab dort die unheimlich grosse Auswahl aus Braten, Braten oder Braten, und ne Putenschnitzel und nem Zander...

naja, direkt raus aus dem Gasthof folgte der nächste knackige Anstieg, von den vielen kleineren Hügeln und dem permanenten Auf und Ab nicht zu sprechen...
die 1.000hm halte ich zwar für übertrieben, aber es waren sicherlich um die 600 bis 700, wohlgemerkt auf meinem POlar, die anderen hatten ja noch ca 25 bis 30 km bis Nürnberg

jedenfalls hat mich Torture vorhin kurz angepiept dass sie jetzt in Tiergarten wären, da war es so halb 7...

Fazit: tole Tour, aber viiiiiiiel zu schlecht ausgeschildert, sehr abwechslungsreich, von Aspahlt bis Wurzeln und Steinen alles dabei, auch sehr schöne Abfahrten und knackige Anstiege...man sollte aber den Weg wohl besser fahren wenn es nicht gerade 32 grad draussen hat...

Hier noch ein Bild, und weil ich zu blöd bin nen Selbstauslöser zu finden ohne mich...









War ein Riesenspass mit 3 tollen leuten...

Dnake Leute und auf jeden Fall bis bald,

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (7. August 2004)

hehe .. genau so .... ja war eine tolle Tour und schön das es Dir wieder besser geht .... war wirklich zu heiß.

Danke Eric für die Unglaublichen Anblicke Deiner Bergfähigkeit, der Schönheit deines Unterbaus (aus Titan und aus Wadel, selten so stramme Dinger gesehen). Kann das Kompliment der tollen Menschen nur zurückgeben .... Eric ich freu mich auf Berlin    .

Zur Tour, klar waren die 1000 übertrieben ... mein Höhenmeter hatte natürlich die Summierung eingeschaltet und weil ich zu blöd für vieles, also auch den Höhenmesser bedienen bin, kam ich erst später auf den Trichter was schief gelaufen war. Richtig, als wir uns trennten waren es ca 500 - 600 hm. Die Ausschilderung wurde zwar teilweise besser, verlies uns aber manchmal wieder völlig, so das wir dann doch manchmal einen eigenen Weg suchten der aber nicht minder schön war.

Insgesamt dürften wir so ca. gefühlte 80 - 90 km gefahren sein und gemessene 1000 hm ..... für mich mit dem Singlespeeder das absolute Limit.

Fazit: Wieder mal viel gelacht, Durchlauferhitzer gespielt, schon wieder nen supernetten Menschen kennengelernt (das Forum scheint voll davon zu sein), wunderschöne Landschaft gesehen und erfahren und vor allem wieder einen Tag erlebt der im Buch der schönen Erinnerungen einen festen Platz verdient hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (7. August 2004)

ach ja schön wars mit Euch
schade das Bateman uns verlassen musste...

Musste auch garnicht sooviel zicken  
Hab mich in Eibach von Subbenkaschper und King getrennt und bin
dann noch stramm nach Fürth geradelt ca. 10 Kilometer...
 
Jetzt bin ich aber auch platt und habe gleich Zuhause einen Berg Nudeln eingefahren (Nudeln mit Pesto, lecker)
Ich glaube auf dem Land würde ich auf Dauer verhungern
da gibts immer nur Fleisch mit Kloß  


Ich freue mich auf die nächste Tour!
Werde morgen wenn die Beine mitmachen meinen neuen Renner 
Richtung Bamberg reiten
Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (7. August 2004)

Was ich noch sagen wollte ......

@ Ingo, sorry wegen dem Finger ....  und danke das ich mal ein paar KM "zur Erholung" mit dem Fully fahren durfte 

@ Katja ..... du hast ne liebevolle Fahrradmacke


----------



## subbnkaschber (7. August 2004)

So nun mein Fazit    
TOTAL GEILE SACHE  
Super Gegend bei den Moosbüffeln    und wie immer tolle Stimmung unterwegs. 
Viel Gelächter, Gschmarri   und nen super spaßigen Mitstreiter kennengelernt.
Das macht Lust auf mehr  .
So muss es sein. 
Nur die Ausschilderung der Wege ist unter aller S.. . 
Stephan kauf dir das Navi   damit wir uns nicht mehr verfahren   

@Stephan: Finger hängt noch dran - nix passiert   und wurde gerade liebevoll eingewickelt . Biketausch war doch selbstverständlich.
Und wo ist das Bild   

@All: Ich will nochmal   

cu 
Subbnkaschber


----------



## subbnkaschber (8. August 2004)

Hätte ich fast vergessen:
UNSER HÖHENPROFIL


----------



## Coffee (8. August 2004)

halo ihr tourer ;-))

na hab ich doch gleich mal eure berichte lesen müssen. sehr schön ;-) ich glabe ihr 4 hattet echt spaß.  ich will auch mal mit *gg* aber bitte dann mit anker und schlepptau für den notfall *lach* jetzt kennt ihr ja auch den weg  ;-) also müssten wir keinen umweg mehr fahren   

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (8. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich will auch mal mit *gg* aber bitte dann mit anker und schlepptau für den notfall *lach* jetzt kennt ihr ja auch den weg  ;-) also müssten wir keinen umweg mehr fahren
> 
> grüße coffee




KLaro, du kommst mit
Schliesslich brauche ich weibliche Verstärkung
 und es wäre noch schöner!

Blacksurf


----------



## subbnkaschber (8. August 2004)

noch eine kleine Ergänzung:  
Wir haben insg. 1038 Höhenmeter auf unserer Tour abgestrampelt


----------



## subbnkaschber (10. August 2004)

@TK Beschwerde   
Wo ist unser Gruppenbild   

@Blacksurf
Hast du schon das Bild gesehen


----------



## blacksurf (10. August 2004)

ne das verheimlichst er uns   
Warum auch immer


Blacksurf


----------



## subbnkaschber (10. August 2004)

hmmm   
muss ja echt übel  :kotz:  aussehen, da er    es nicht herausgibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (10. August 2004)

Ihr alten Quatschköppe ..... mir raucht der Kopf vor lauter Arbeit und Ihr kommt mit so Trivialitäten wie nem doofen Foto  ........ Stellt Euch doch einfach gemeinsam vor den Spiegel   ........

okok ... heute Abend dann.


----------



## TortureKing (18. August 2004)

da war noch was


----------



## Roberino (31. März 2008)

_**rauskram**_

Servus miteinand,

ich plane am kommenden Sonntag von Fürth nach Amberg (Viehberg) zu fahren. Mir wurde der Tipp zum Höhenweg gegeben. Nur finde ich dazu so gut wie überhaupt nichts im Web dazu.

Gibts den Weg? Hat wer nen genauen Plan (GoogleEarth)? Kann mir wer mehr dazu verraten?

Alternativ könnte ich auch den Fünf-Flüsse-Weg fahren oder einfach Querfeldein....

Merci für die Rückmeldungen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (31. März 2008)

also von fürth aus weiss ich nett, aber vom tiergarten nbg aus ist es
der grünstrich. sehr einfach zu finden, folglich existiert der weg..


----------



## Roberino (31. März 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> also von fürth aus weiss ich nett, aber vom tiergarten nbg aus ist es
> der grünstrich. sehr einfach zu finden, folglich existiert der weg..


Nun, von Fürth bis zum Tiergarten sollte ich noch finden, auch ohne Karte und Schildern  . 

Gibts dann ab dem Tiergarten eine Beschilderung des Weges? Wie sieht die aus? 

Ich denke, der Weg wird, wenn man vor dem Eingang des Tiergartens steht und in Richtung Tiergarten schaut, links davon weggehen....


----------



## Didi123 (31. März 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> also von fürth aus weiss ich nett, aber vom tiergarten nbg aus ist es
> der grünstrich. sehr einfach zu finden, folglich existiert der weg..



Blaustrich!  












Google spuckt noch diesen Link aus, aber wenn man sich die Gestalten auf dem Foto anschaut...  






Rob: Der GPS-Track, den ich dir mal geschickt habe, der geht eigtl. bis Brunn auf dem Leidinger-Weg, dann geht's weiter nach Diepersdorf, Moritzberg, Gersdorf, Nonnenberg, Buchenberg (also in Teilen eigtl. die Moritzbergrunde in umgekehrter Richtung -> wenig empfehlenswert!), Kucha - dann hört die Karte auf.

Vielleicht solltest du nach Amberg fahren und dann zurück nach Nürnberg, das ist wohl echt besser...


----------



## Roberino (31. März 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Blaustrich!


Danke   das ist ja schon mal was....



Didi123 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du nach Amberg fahren und dann zurück nach Nürnberg, das ist wohl echt besser...


Keine Chance! Geht leider nicht... egal ich werde es in dieser Richtung probieren...



Didi123 schrieb:


> ..aber wenn man sich die Gestalten auf dem Foto anschaut...


<no comment>


----------



## wotan_S_rache (31. März 2008)

au mist, sorry blau natürlich blau. aber bei männern ist es halt mit
farben nicht weit hin. bis zum mortizberg gibt es aber schönere alternativen als den leidinger. der ist da eher langweillig..


----------



## Roberino (6. April 2008)

N'Abend

so, nun bin ich heute morgen doch gestartet, um den Weg nach Amberg zu fahren  

Das Wetter? Trocken!! Von oben!! Ich hatte keinen Regen unterwegs, hin und wieder sogar Sonnenschein, also mächtig Glück gehabt.

Am Tiergarten findet man ja noch ganz gut den Einstieg. Allerdings lässt die Beschilderung sehr zu wünschen übrig. An einigen Schlüsselstellen im Seebalder Wald fehlen die Zeichen gänzlich, an anderen, wo es nur geradeaus geht, kommt das Zeichen alle paar Meter  

Im Seebalder Forest war es heute aber eine mächtige Schlammschlacht, so dass ich ab Brunn es vorgezogen habe, den Weg nicht mehr zu folgen, sondern auf Asphalt weiter zu fahren.

Der Weg bis Brunn (vorallem die A9 Unterführung  ) macht schon mächtig Spaß.

Wenn das Wetter mal wieder trocken ist, werde ich einen zweiten Anlauf nehmen um den Anton Leidinger Weg vom Tiergarten bis nach Amberg zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (6. April 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mal wieder trocken ist, werde ich einen zweiten Anlauf nehmen um den Anton Leidinger Weg vom Tiergarten bis nach Amberg zu fahren.



Hab' ich auch vor, aber andersrum...von Amberg nach Nürnberg.


----------



## Roberino (7. April 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Hab' ich auch vor, aber andersrum...von Amberg nach Nürnberg.


Moin, entweder wir treffen uns da unterwegs auf nen Handshake oder wir fahren gemeinsam von A nach N. Wie kommst du nach Amberg? Per Bahn? Wann planst du die Tour?


----------



## Didi123 (7. April 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Moin, entweder wir treffen uns da unterwegs auf nen Handshake oder wir fahren gemeinsam von A nach N. Wie kommst du nach Amberg? Per Bahn? Wann planst du die Tour?



Geplant hab' ich noch nix, aber irgendwann sonntags, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Nach Amberg geht's auf jeden Fall mit der Bahn, und zwar relativ zeitig weil sich der Weg doch ziemlich in die Länge zieht.
Außerdem sollte es die Tage vorher halbwegs trocken sein, sonst wird das eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht.

Ich bin zeitlich voll flexibel, wie geht's denn bei dir...?


----------



## Roberino (7. April 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich bin zeitlich voll flexibel, wie geht's denn bei dir...?


Auch relativ flexibel, aber ein paar Tage vorher sollte ich es schon wissen (wegen der Regierung).

Ansonsten sehe ich das auch so wie du. Mit der Bahn bei Zeiten hin und es sollte ein wenig trocken sein.....

Na denn


----------



## Didi123 (7. April 2008)

Ich spiele gerade mit MagicMaps und hab' mal versucht den Leidingerweg aus Fritsch-/Kompasskarten in MM zu übertragen.
Jetzt fehlt mir noch die Ecke um Amberg.
Hat zufällig jemand eine Karte von der Gegend (Amberg bis Ammerthal) und kann sie mal durch den Scanner jagen...? 
150 dpi reichen aus.

Danke.


----------



## Didi123 (7. April 2008)

So ungefähr müsste der Weg verlaufen...
Sind an die 70 km und ca. 1300 Hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scmk-mtb-team (7. April 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade mit MagicMaps und hab' mal versucht den Leidingerweg aus Fritsch-/Kompasskarten in MM zu übertragen.
> Jetzt fehlt mir noch die Ecke um Amberg.
> Hat zufällig jemand eine Karte von der Gegend (Amberg bis Ammerthal) und kann sie mal durch den Scanner jagen...?
> 150 dpi reichen aus.
> ...



...hallo, karte kann ich leider keine scannen, aber in Amberg vom Bahnhof aus links halten, an der Altstadt entlang, über die Vils drüber und dann immer gradaus bis hoch zur Fachhochschule, hier auch noch gradaus, dann kommt links ein VW-Händler. Da links vorbei, den Berg runter und über die Ampel drüber, anschließend nach links. Nach ca. 100m geht rechts ein schmaler Weg rein (Ammerthaler Weg), dort reinfahren. Nach weiteren hundert Metern kommt die Hinweistafel auf den Leidinger Weg auf der rechten Seite. Ab da immer gradaus durch den ehem. Übungsplatz Fuchsstein bis nach Ammerthal. Ist auch ganz gut markiert. 

In früheren Jahren war die Route ab Amberg im übrigen etwas anders, da gings zunächst über Lengenloh über schöne Trails nach Viehberg, südlich von Ammerthal, anschließend wurde das Tal bei Götzendorf durchquert und erst dann kam man auf die jetzige Route. Das war noch zu Zeiten, als der Übungsplatz im Fuchsstein noch Sperrgebiet war. Teilweise sind die alten Markierungen noch zu sehen, einige Abschnitte sind aber auch schon zugewuchert und unpassierbar. Diese Abschnitte lassen sich aber anders umfahren.


----------



## Didi123 (8. April 2008)

scmk-mtb-team schrieb:


> In früheren Jahren war die Route ab Amberg im übrigen etwas anders, da gings zunächst über Lengenloh über schöne Trails nach Viehberg, südlich von Ammerthal, anschließend wurde das Tal bei Götzendorf durchquert und erst dann kam man auf die jetzige Route. Das war noch zu Zeiten, als der Übungsplatz im Fuchsstein noch Sperrgebiet war. Teilweise sind die alten Markierungen noch zu sehen, einige Abschnitte sind aber auch schon zugewuchert und unpassierbar. Diese Abschnitte lassen sich aber anders umfahren.



Ahja, dann ist auf der Tafel in #158 der alte Verlauf zu sehen...?
Komisch, auf der Tafel führt der Teil westlich von Ammerthal schon nicht mehr durch Götzendorf, sondern weiter nördlich. Auf der KOMPASSkarte ist der Weg immer noch nach der alten Route eingezeichnet! 
Fritsch hab' ich von der Gegend leider nicht...



scmk-mtb-team schrieb:


> ...hallo, karte kann ich leider keine scannen, aber in Amberg vom Bahnhof aus links halten, an der Altstadt entlang, über die Vils drüber und dann immer gradaus bis hoch zur Fachhochschule, hier auch noch gradaus, dann kommt links ein VW-Händler. Da links vorbei, den Berg runter und über die Ampel drüber, anschließend nach links. Nach ca. 100m geht rechts ein schmaler Weg rein (Ammerthaler Weg), dort reinfahren. Nach weiteren hundert Metern kommt die Hinweistafel auf den Leidinger Weg auf der rechten Seite. Ab da immer gradaus durch den ehem. Übungsplatz Fuchsstein bis nach Ammerthal. Ist auch ganz gut markiert.



Ok, dann hab' ich teilweise wohl den alten Verlauf nachgestellt (hab' mich östlich von Ammerthal an o.g. Tafel orientiert). 
Geht dann wahrsch. hinter Gärbershof nicht links runter nach Lengenloh sondern geradeaus über Kemnathermühle...
Is ja Wurscht, sieht man ja beim Fahren, nur damit ich mal den groben Verlauf habe.

Danke!


----------



## scmk-mtb-team (8. April 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Ahja, dann ist auf der Tafel in #158 der alte Verlauf zu sehen...?
> Komisch, auf der Tafel führt der Teil westlich von Ammerthal schon nicht mehr durch Götzendorf, sondern weiter nördlich. Auf der KOMPASSkarte ist der Weg immer noch nach der alten Route eingezeichnet!
> Fritsch hab' ich von der Gegend leider nicht...
> 
> ...


Auf #158 ist teilweise der alte Verlauf zu sehen. Vermutlich gab es zweimal eine Änderung des Weges, dadurch lässt sich wohl auch erklären, dass im Bereich Viehberg (also weiter westlich) Wegeteile zugewuchert sind. In diesem Abschnitt finden sich neben der Blaustrichmarkierung sogar noch Blechtafeln mit der Bezeichnung "anton-leidinger-weg" im Gebüsch. Die akutelle Route läuft, wie oben beschrieben, immer grad aus, am Segelflugplatz vorbei durch den ehem. Übungsplatz über Kemnathermühle direkt nach Ammerthal.


----------



## Didi123 (28. April 2008)

Bin gestern mal den Leidinger-Weg von Amberg aus gefahren.
War eine kurzfristige Entscheidung am Samstag Abend/Nacht, daher auch keine allgemeine Ankündigung hier im Forum.

Fazit: Naja!
Eigtl. bin ich u.a. mit dem Ziel gestartet, den heutigen Wegverlauf abzufahren und per GPS zu dokumentieren - klappte nicht so gut.
Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt (hier im Thread?) ist die Beschilderung an manchen Stellen mehr als dürftig, an anderen wiederum ist die Blaustrich-Markierung im Überfluss vorhanden.
Die von scmk-mtb-team erwähnte geänderte Wegführung beschert einem z.T. noch zusätzliche "Verfahrer" ins Gestrüpp.
Einige Wegabschnitte werden offenbar sehr häufig von Reitern genutzt (ihr wisst selber wie sich solche Wege fahren lassen), mein besonderer Dank gilt an dieser Stelle aber - wie jedes Frühjahr - den Forstarbeitern!
Weitere Ausführungen spar' ich mir, sonst krieg' ich wieder nen tierischen Hals.  
Ansonsten ist der Weg abschnittweise ganz nett zu fahren, bietet aber sowohl landschaftlich als auch fahrtechnisch wenig bis keine Highlights.
Die Entfernungsangaben stimmen einigermaßen, ich hatte bis zum Tiergarten ca. 72 km und etwa 1350 Hm auf der Uhr.
Mit mehreren Leuten könnte die Tour aber ganz lustig werden, vielleicht geht im Mai was zusammen.

Muss mal bei Gelegenheit den Track bereinigen, dann lade ich ihn hier oder bei gps-tour.info hoch.


----------



## cdF600 (30. April 2008)

Bin die Tage mal ein Teilstück des Weges gefahren. Zwischen Waller und Kucha ist der Weg leider z.T. in sehr schlechtem Zustand. Die Forstarbeiter haben da ganze Arbeit geleistet  
Das macht echt keinen Spaß, wenn man teilweise sein Rad durchs Unterholz schieben muß weil der Weg völlig zerstört ist  
Ob das immer so sein muß.......


----------



## Roberino (4. Mai 2008)

N'Abend,

war am Samstag spontan auf dem AL Weg zwischen Tiergarten und Brunn unterwegs. Ist ja kann passabel zu fahren und macht eigentlich viel Spaß am Schmausenbuck.

Auch wenns jetzt ein wenig OffTopic wird: wer kennt sich am Schmausenbuck aus? Denn auf dem AL Weg nach Brunn und dann wieder zurück zum Tiergarten ist nicht nur langweilig, sondern auch mit 20km eher was zum Frühstück. Ich suche so was um die 30-40km. Ist das machbar? Wie muss man die Trails kombinieren? Thx


----------



## Didi123 (6. Mai 2008)

GPS hast du nicht zufällig, oder...?
Ich hab' die restliche Woche Urlaub, wir könnten gegen Abend mal 2-3 Std. fahren - je nachdem, wie's dir passt.

Ich sage jetzt nicht, dass ich mich auskenne, aber ein paar Varianten kenne ich inzwischen und am PC kann man sicher den Rest zu einer netten Runde zusammenbasteln.


----------



## Roberino (6. Mai 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> GPS hast du nicht zufällig, oder...?


Doch, ich nutze mein N95. Habe es aber praktisch noch nicht getestet, nur beim Laufen in die City.... und am Tiergarten zeigt mir Nokia Maps nur nen Wald an, ohne Pfade. Nutzt also nix



Didi123 schrieb:


> Ich hab' die restliche Woche Urlaub, wir könnten gegen Abend mal 2-3 Std. fahren - je nachdem, wie's dir passt.


Ich bin am kommenden Donnerstag so gegen 16 Uhr am Tiergarten mit nem Arbeitskollegen. Da hätte ich Zeit. Wir wollten einfach so mal ein paar Trails abfahren und schauen wo man rauskommt. Mein Arbeitskollege kennt sich auch nicht soooo gut dort aus, kennt nur ein paar Trails....


----------



## Didi123 (6. Mai 2008)

Donnerstag 16:00 klingt gut, wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.
Wo Treffpunkt? 
TG Haupteingang oder oben am Löwensaal?


----------



## Roberino (6. Mai 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Donnerstag 16:00 klingt gut, wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.
> Wo Treffpunkt?
> TG Haupteingang oder oben am Löwensaal?


Würd sagen am TG Haupteingang (links davon).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (6. Mai 2008)

Passt!
Ihr erkennt mich am weißen Canyon.


----------



## Didi123 (8. Mai 2008)

[/OFF TOPIC]

Weiter hier: *klick*


----------



## bighit_fsr (18. Mai 2008)

wir haben ihn gestern (zum ersten mal) gemacht, von Amberg nach Nürnberg
puh - dachte nicht, dass der so an die Substanz geht

es war viel feucht/matschig, da gings teilweise richtig achterbahn an den Wurzeln


----------



## Didi123 (18. Mai 2008)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> wir haben ihn gestern (zum ersten mal) gemacht, von Amberg nach Nürnberg
> puh - dachte nicht, dass der so an die Substanz geht
> 
> es war viel feucht/matschig, da gings teilweise richtig achterbahn an den Wurzeln



Bist' mit GPS gefahren?
Falls ja, poste mal bitte den Track.


----------



## bighit_fsr (18. Mai 2008)

ich habs gepackt und angehängt

vorgefahren ist für mich vor einigen Wochen der Peter - Dank Dir für den Track!

wobei ich fast glaube, dass sich hier der kreis schliesst, der Track sollte eigentlich von hier (oder zumindest ausm Netz) sein, gefahren in 2006


----------



## Didi123 (14. Juni 2008)

will demnächst den leidingerweg (amberg - nürnberg) nochmal fahren (info), diesmal aber zusammen mit ein paar leuten - alleine ist witzlos!

termin ist flexibel, irgendwann demnächst.
wenn möglich noch im juni - ich schlage jetzt einfach mal *sonntag*, den *29.06.2008* vor.
möglicher treffpunkt wäre dann in amberg am bahnhof um 09:45 h.
wen's interessiert: der zug geht ab nbg. hbf um 08.48 h auf gleis 16.

wer mitfahren will, trage sich unten in die liste ein, ein passender termin wird sich dann schon finden... 
(auf einzelschicksale wird aber ggf. keine rücksicht genommen...! )

1. didi123
2.


----------



## Roberino (14. Juni 2008)

wer mitfahren will, trage sich unten in die liste ein, ein passender termin wird sich dann schon finden... 
(auf einzelschicksale wird aber ggf. keine rücksicht genommen...! )

1. didi123
2. Roberino
3. ...

Ich plane es mal ein.


----------



## grothauu (15. Juni 2008)

Bin mit meiner Frau den Weg gestern von Amberg nach Nürnberg gefahren. Wir fanden ihn klasse, denn er ist abwechslungsreich, führt durch schöne Landschaft und man muss unterwegs nicht verhungern. Er bietet vor allem am Nonn- und Moritzberg zwei schöne Abfahrten und auf den vielen Waldtrails dazwischen fordert er Konzentration. Das weiter oben angesprochene Waldarbeiterdeaster kann man umfahren. Durch die feuchte Witterung fährt man am Nonnberg regelrecht durch Urwaldgestrüpp. Ab Brunn bis nach Nürnberg ist es fast eine Waldautobahn, meist bergab und es geht flott vorwärts. In der Oberpfalz geht es da wegmäßig schon heftiger zur Sache. Mit TTQV und DEM Profil korrigiert berechnet (GPS Daten sind da meist aufgrund von Höhenschwankungen beim Messen recht ungenaun und weisen zu viel aus) sind es 1380Hm.

Die Orientierung ist meist gut möglich, allerdings schadet ein GPS nicht. Ich habe den gestrigen Track Google Earth fähig gemacht und auf meiner Homepage zum Download bereit gestellt.

http://www.freizeit-as.de/Anton_Leidinger.kml 

Anmerkungen hierzu: Mein Track startet in Kümmersbruck (Wohnort) und führt die ersten 3km nach Amberg. Wer vom Bahnhof kommt, stößt hier auf den Track. Vor Ammerthal unterscheiden sich meines Wissens die dort aufgestellte Übersichtskarte und die tatsächliche Wegmarkierung. Ich bin einfach der Markierung unten durchs Tal über den Segelflugplatz nach Ammerthal gefolgt und nicht linker Hand über die Dörfer. In Alfeld habe ich den Weg 200m durchs Dorf an Metzgerei und Bäckerei vorbei gelegt . In Nürnberg bin ich im Pegnitzgrund bis zum Bahnhof zurück.


----------



## Didi123 (15. Juni 2008)

@rob
alles klar, dann kann ich mir die einladungs-pn ja sparen...  

grothauu, danke für die info - gps ist vorhanden.
kannst du deinen track nochmal als gpx zur verfügung stellen, bei der umwandlung der kml-datei kommt nur datenmüll heraus?!
wollt ihr nicht nochmal mitfahren, wird bestimmt lustig...?

1. didi123
2. Roberino
3. ...

mudface, bitte auch eintragen - bis dahin hast du deinen bock doch fertig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grothauu (16. Juni 2008)

hier ist der Track nochmal als GPX Datei. Garminbenutzer müssen ihn noch auf  250 Punkte runterrechnen. Ich nutze einen PDA mit Pathaway, da spielt das keine Rolle:
http://www.freizeit-as.de/Anton_Leidinger.gpx

Falls wir mitfahren, würden wir uns kurzfristig melden. Ihr seid vermutlich zu schnell für uns. Wir haben uns gemütliche 6:40 Fahrzeit gegönnt. Außerdem müssen wir regelmäßig eine einfachere Route mit unseren Kindern 10/12 trainieren, denn die sollen Ende August mit auf eine Transalp.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Roberino (16. Juni 2008)

grothauu schrieb:


> ...Ihr seid vermutlich zu schnell für uns. Wir haben uns gemütliche 6:40 Fahrzeit gegönnt. Außerdem müssen wir regelmäßig eine einfachere Route mit unseren Kindern 10/12 trainieren, denn die sollen Ende August mit auf eine Transalp.
> 
> Gruß Uli


Dann fahrt bitte mit, Didi war mir bei meiner ersten Tour mit ihm am TG auch ein wenig schnell. Vielleicht bremst ihn das ein wenig   7h für gut 70km ist doch fein.

@Didi: mach nicht soviel Dampf an dem Tag


----------



## Didi123 (16. Juni 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Dann fahrt bitte mit, Didi war mir bei meiner ersten Tour mit ihm am TG auch ein wenig schnell.



da gings doch bergab...?! 

quatsch, das tempo wird natürlich so gewählt, dass alle locker mitkommen.
...und schließlich muss ich ja dann noch bis schwabach weiterfahren. 

außerdem - du bist doch hier der alpencrosser, du hast die kondition! 

1. didi123
2. Roberino
3. ...


----------



## Roberino (24. Juni 2008)

Das Wetter soll ja am kommenden Sonntag passen. Schieb das Thema nochmal hoch.

*Termin*: Sonntag, 29.06.2008.
*Treffpunkt *wäre dann in Amberg am Bahnhof um 09:45 h.
Oder ab Nürnberg Bahnhof um 08.48 h auf Gleis 16.

*Mitfahrer*:

1. didi123
2. Roberino
3. <du>


----------



## Didi123 (29. Juni 2008)

also, mangels beteiligung ist die heutige tour hiermit 

*abgesagt!*

falls mich jemand sucht, ich bin am norisring...


----------



## grothauu (10. Juli 2008)

Nachdem ich einen regen Download des weiter vorn eingestellten Tracks verzeichne, habe ich auf meiner Outdoorseite für die Region Amberg und Sulzbach - die sich eigentlich nicht auf MTB-Routen bezieht - eine ausführliche Beschreibung samt Höhenprofil, einen von Bahnhof zu Bahnhof reichenden Track sowie eine Google-Landkarte veröffentlicht. Viel Spaß damit. 

Anton Leidinger Beschreibung

Gruß Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (10. Juli 2008)

grothauu schrieb:


> Nachdem ich einen regen Download des weiter vorn eingestellten Tracks verzeichne, habe ich auf meiner Outdoorseite für die Region Amberg und Sulzbach - die sich eigentlich nicht auf MTB-Routen bezieht - eine ausführliche Beschreibung samt Höhenprofil, einen von Bahnhof zu Bahnhof reichenden Track sowie eine Google-Landkarte veröffentlicht. Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Anton Leidinger Beschreibung
> 
> Gruß Uli



Hallo Uli,

hab mir deine Seite mal angesehen. Ist ganz nett genacht. Doch würde ich an deiner/eurer Stelle mal das Style überdenken. Bei mir z.B. der noch mit einem Röhrenmonitor hier sitzt ist auf dieser Seite nur das "große Weis" geschriebene zulesen. Erst wenn ich die Seite komplett Markiere kann ich die Antworten Lesen.


----------



## Roberino (10. Juli 2008)

grothauu schrieb:


> Anton Leidinger Beschreibung
> Gruß Uli


Gut gemacht Uli, danke.

Am 27.07. mache ich mich auf den Weg nach Amberg. Dort finden einige Bergfeste statt und ich treffe mich dort mit Freunden. Allerdings fahre ich dann nimmer zurück... *hicks*....


----------



## Roberino (13. Juli 2008)

Servus

war heute bei dem feuchten Wetter rolleyes bis nach Brunn und dem Röthenbachklamm unterwegs. Neben dem Highlight des Sebalder Waldfestes gabs nix zu berichten, außer Matsch satt. 

Kann es sein, dass die Wegebezeichnungen neu gemacht worden sind? Sehen ziemlich gut aus, zumindest bis nach Brunn.


----------



## Roberino (27. Juli 2008)

So, bin am Samstag nun den Weg von Fürth ab bis nach Ammerthal/Vieberg gefahren.

Teilweise nicht leicht zu finden (fehlende/versteckte Beschilderung). Ansonsten eine schöne Tour ohne Gegenverkehr.

86km - 1150Hm - 6:30h


----------



## grothauu (1. August 2010)

sind ihn gestern wieder zu dritt gefahre. Beim Nonnberg oben ist es aufgrund des extremen Bewuchses dieses Jahr mit kurzen Hosen aufgrund der Brennnesseln gerade keine Freude. Hat jemand eine Motorsense, die in einen Fahrradrucksack passt . Ansonsten wieder eine schöne Tour.

Uli


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Oktober 2014)

Bin den Weg gestern gefahren, Nbg Hbf bis AM. Eine nette Tagestour, nicht zu anspruchsvoll. Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Morcheltrainer (14. Oktober 2014)

Tach Leute,

Weil das Thema grad aktuell ist.
Wievile Km bringt Ihr auf dem Anton-Leidinger zusammen?
Angeblich sind´s ja ca. 70 Km Wanderweg und ca. 78 von Bhf bis Bhf.
Mein erster Versuch endete bei 95 Km Bhf - Bhf.
Der zweite bei 84 km Bhf Amberg - Turm Schmausenbuck.
Beim ersten hab ich mich reichlich verfahren und bin mir dessen auch bewußt.
Beim zweiten hab ich eigentlich besser aufgepaßt aber hatte doch ca. 10 Km zu viel auf´m Tacho.


----------



## norman68 (15. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn ich meine GPS Auswertungen vom meinem Garmin Vista HCX anschaue kommt da eine Kilometer Zahl von Amberg Bhf bis Wendelstein vor meine Haustür von ziemlich genau 82 Kilometer. Wir fahren aber ab Birkensee dann noch eine etwas andere Schleife Schau ich mir das über Google Earth an ist das zirka 10Km mehr wie du noch bis zum Schmausenbuck.


----------



## PhilB (3. September 2015)

Hi Leute, 
Ich bin noch neu hier im Forum und suche Gleichgesinnte, die evtl Bock haben am Samstag (5.9.) den Anton Leidinger Weg ab Amberg zu fahren. Wäre für mich nicht das erste mal, komplett bin ich den Weg allerdings erst einmal ab Nürnberg gefahren (andersrum ist deutlich spaßiger wie ich finde). Zu mir selber, ich fahre schon paar Jahre Mtb, bin begeisterter Teilnehmer der Schnitzeljagd in Sölden jedes Jahr und hab mir der Erfahrung halber auch schon mal eine Startnummer für den Riva Marathon an den Lenker geheftet. Will heißen, ich lebe eher auf der spaßseite des Lebens, hab aber auch Bock auf Höhenmeter und keine Angst vor längeren Touren. Wenn jmd lust hat sich am Samstag anzuschließen und ähnlich gemütlich wie ehrgeizig gelagert ist freue ich mich über Mitfahrer!
VG Phillip


----------

